# Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?



## Administrator (30. Januar 2008)

*Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Was? Etwa kein Kassettenrekordernutzer mehr da...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

[x] Ein anderes Gerät....

...und zwar die PSP. Zwar ist mir das Ding noch immer zu groß, aber bevor ich mindestens 250 Euro in einen neuen MP3-Player mit ordentlichem Display und zumindest erträglicher Soundqualität investiere, bleibe ich lieber bis zum technischen K.O. beim Handheld von Sony. Zumal man die Memorysticks nun auch regelrecht nachgeworfen bekommt (4 GB von Sandisk im Angebot für 35 Euro)...

Mir kommt nur ein MP3-Player aus komplettem Edelstahl und ohne Knebelsoftware ins Haus. Da es solche Geräte atm nicht gibt, bleibe ich halt beim Plastikplayer aka PSP mit Edeldisplay, statt Edelstahl...

Für meinen geliebten MD-Player von Sony bin ich mittlerweile zu faul geworden. Das Konvertieren und Überspielen der Musik auf räumlich stark begrenzte optische Datenträger ist mir dann auf Dauer doch etwas zu lästig...

Regards, eX!


----------



## gliderpilot (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

[X] Handy

Da ich es so oder so immer dabei habe und ein MP3-Player integriert ist, wäre alles andere IMO blödsinnig.
-> MIT Kopfhörern möchte ich noch hinzufügen


----------



## Ernie123 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*



			
				gliderpilot am 30.01.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Handy
> 
> Da ich es so oder so immer dabei habe und ein MP3-Player integriert ist, wäre alles andere IMO blödsinnig.
> -> MIT Kopfhörern möchte ich noch hinzufügen



Dito


----------



## machbetmachallabett (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*



			
				gliderpilot am 30.01.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Handy
> 
> Da ich es so oder so immer dabei habe und ein MP3-Player integriert ist, wäre alles andere IMO blödsinnig.
> -> MIT Kopfhörern möchte ich noch hinzufügen


Danke für den letzten Satz!   

[x] Ipod
Der neue Nano mit 8 GB, imho n gutes Gerät.


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Ich höre nur mit meinem iPod Nano 3g.   

Hach,ist das ein tolles teil...


----------



## McDrake (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Ipod Micro 8Gb 
(alte Version. Das neue Design gefällt mir überhaupt nicht)


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

ich hab nen creative zen V plus mit 2GB  

das einzige, das mir lieber wäre: 
- nutzung auch einfach als datenstick, und wenn man dann derart musik draufkopiert hat, dann soll man die auch so nutzen können
- kein eingebauter akku, sondern zB AAA-batterien.

beides können nur noch sehr wenige player, zB der creative muvo. 



aber handy find ich blöd. erstens: ich will nicht batterie verschwenden für das musikhören und dann mit leerem akku dastehen, wenn ich telefonieren will.... zweitens: lang nicht an jedes handy kann man normale kopfhörer anschließen... und extra nen adapter für 10€ - nee nee... dazu kommt noch, dass das (jedenfalls MEIN) handy durch den stecker "länger" wird, da ist dann so ein 2-3cm "knubbel" unten dran. das find ich unpraktisch... drittens: außerdem möcht ich auch mal musik hören, ohne das handy dabei / an haben zu müssen. ich bin zwar kein schisshase, aber zB nachts mit eingeschaltetem handy 30cm nebem meinem schädel dann stundenlang musik hören... naja...


----------



## TDurden (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Seit ich ein Auto habe, brauche ich keine transportable Musikquelle mehr


----------



## doceddy (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

PSP slim&lite


----------



## eXitus64 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

ich hab ein mp3 player (MSI P640) ...warum wird der ipod eigentlich extra gezählt. ist in meinen augen auch nur ein normaler mp3 player....


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Im Auto höre ich Radio oder Musik von uralten Musik-Kassetten (bspw. Mr. Vain von Culture Beat, um mal das Alter an einem Beispiel zu zeigen  ).
Bin ich ohne Auto untwegs, höre ich keine Musik - ich besitze nichts portables zum Abspielen von Musik (und Film).
Bietet sich die Gelegenheit, sich unterwegs selber unterhalten zu können, dann lese ich, und zwar ein Buch.
Voll retro.


----------



## SteveatMC (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

[x] Einem anderen Gerät

Mein guter alter MD-Player hält noch was aus. Hatte beim Kauf auch darauf geachtet, dass man auch normale Batterien verwenden kann, was bei Playern jeglicher Art heutzutage offenbar aus der Mode gekommen ist. Schlechter Service in meinen Augen.  

Solange mein Player noch hält, bleibe ich auch bei dem. 

Edit: Konnte man nicht früher im ersten Posting den momentanen Stand der Umfrage sehen?  Ich seh nix!


----------



## ananas45 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Mit einem... Touchscreen Mp4 Player *g*. Kleiner als ein Ipod Nano, die Frontseite besteht fast nur aus Display (2,5"), Klang und Laufzeit sind überragend, gibts nix zu meckern


----------



## zwieblkopf (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

[x] anderer Mp3 Player

Archos Gmini XS 202S
kleinster 20 gb player.
mitlerweile nur noch 99€.
bester player!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 30.01.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Auto höre ich Radio oder Musik von uralten Musik-Kassetten (bspw. Mr. Vain von Culture Beat, um mal das Alter an einem Beispiel zu zeigen  ).



Die Platte habe ich hier als Single im Schrank liegen 
Hoere eigentlich ueberwiegend im Auto ueber ein CD-Radio Musik.


----------



## HanFred (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

im auto hänge ich meistens meinen alten iPod an.
zum rumspazieren ist er mir aber zu schwer geworden, weshalb ich auf mein SE-handy ausgewichen bin. das klingt zwar weniger gut, aber ich bin nicht extrem anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Iceman (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

[X] anderer MP3 Player

Creative Zen Micro mit 5GB Speicher. Hab ich vor Jahren gekauft, ist noch die erste Version ohne Farbdisplay. Tuts aber noch problemlos und solange das so bleibt wird er auch net ausgetauscht.


----------



## olstyle (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*



			
				zwieblkopf am 31.01.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] anderer Mp3 Player
> 
> Archos Gmini XS 202S
> kleinster 20 gb player.
> ...


fast DITO.
Hab noch die etwas breitere Version ohne das S am Ende.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 30.01.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Auto höre ich Radio oder Musik von uralten Musik-Kassetten (bspw. Mr. Vain von Culture Beat, um mal das Alter an einem Beispiel zu zeigen  ).


Solch neumodischen Kram hörst du ?
Is ja i-bäh!


----------



## BiJay (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

[x] anderes Gerät

... und zwar MD-Player. Seit mehr als 5 Jahren im Gebrauch und seit kurzem nach Selbst-Reparatur auch wieder voll-funktionstüchtig. Ich liebe ihn und zwar jeden Tag.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Ich hatte noch nie einen MP3-Player, noch nie einen Ipod oder wie der ganze Krams auch heißt *g* Ich brauch den ganzen neumodischen Kram einfach nicht. Handy hab ich eigentlich auch nur, für den Fall wenn ich mal mit dem Auto unterwegs bin und irgendwas sein sollte...ansonsten brauch ich das auch nicht.
Man wird doch heute genug mit dem ganzen Kram überall belästigt, da muss ich nicht auch noch damit anfangen


----------



## HanFred (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.02.2008 03:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird doch heute genug mit dem ganzen Kram überall belästigt, da muss ich nicht auch noch damit anfangen


belästigt wird man überall mit chartmusik, die einem nicht gefällt.
naja, ich bin auch nicht mehr immer mit kopfhörer unterwegs.


----------



## elminster (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*



			
				gliderpilot am 30.01.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Handy
> 
> Da ich es so oder so immer dabei habe und ein MP3-Player integriert ist, wäre alles andere IMO blödsinnig.
> -> MIT Kopfhörern möchte ich noch hinzufügen




  ich versteh erhrlich gesagt nicht, wieso´s überhaupt mp3-player gibt. also als extra-gerät. wenn jemand viel joggen geht und dabei hört und das handy zu groß ist vielleicht. aber wenn man das handy sowieso dabei hat?


----------



## crackajack (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir endlich ein Handy mit MP3-Player gekrallt.
Die Speichererweiterung ist diese Woche eingetroffen und daher spare ich mir nun das andauernde Auswechseln der Dateien.

Vorher habe ich der Natur gelauscht.^^


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 30.01.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Auto höre ich Radio oder Musik von uralten Musik-Kassetten (bspw. Mr. Vain von Culture Beat, um mal das Alter an einem Beispiel zu zeigen  ).



...ich dachte, du seist _weitaus_ älter als ich? *g*

@ Topic: ich habe seit 3,5 Jahren so gut wie immer meinen Creative Zen 30 GB dabei. Das Teil ist robust ohne Ende und ich bin einfach nur zufrieden damit, habe ich damals für gut 200 € bei Ebay erstanden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## phoeniX-himself (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*



			
				zwieblkopf am 31.01.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] anderer Mp3 Player
> 
> Archos Gmini XS 202S
> kleinster 20 gb player.
> ...


Da spricht mir einer aus der Seele^^ Ich nutz das Teil seit Jahren eigtl täglich und bin total zufrieden. Klein, handlich, schlicht, ohne all den unnötigen Schnickschnack à la Foto-/Video-/Games-Kombination.... einfach nur mp3^^ 
Und das beste: *keine* aufgezwungene Software sondern easy Ordnerverwaltung wie bei der externen Festplatte - GENIAL^^


----------



## malteharms3 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Vielleicht wäre es mal ganz praktisch Handy und Mp3 Player zu verschmelzen aber da ich keinen handyvertrag habe (haben will) ist mein Handy eher Gebrauchsgebenstand als Schmuckstück^^

Und I-pods sind überteuert und ihr Geld nicht wert.

Naja also benutzte ich einen normalen Mp3 Player mit 4 Gb


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Ich benutze wenn ich mal Musik höre mein Handy und dann schalte ich sowieso immer aufs Radio. Ansonsten hab ich da noch einen alten MP3 Player mit 125 MB 
Reicht für 2 Alben mindestens  naja


----------



## Hard-2-Get (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

[x] ein anderer

Maxfield SinTouch mit 1GB
Seit 2 Jahren, sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Unzureichende Auswahlmöglichkeiten, da ich fast ausschließlich im Auto unterwegs bin höre ich dort meistens CDs mit dem Autoradio.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchem Gerät hören Sie unterwegs Musik?*

Ich höre Musik eigendlich 3-4 mal die Woche beim Joggen. Dafür reicht mir mein Sony Ericso K810i mit besseren Kopfhörern vollkommen aus. 2 GB Speicher rein und fertig. 

Ich kann beim besten willen nicht verstehen wie mann hunderte EURi in einen I pod stecken kann, der praktisch keinen Vorteil gegenüber einem Musichandy hat.... Naja, ich kenne auch in meinem Freundeskreis KEINEN der nen IPod oder sowaas hat


----------

